# Trolls/Spam



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

What is the deal with all the Chinese spam??? Makes what used to be an enjoyable thread, unenjoyable.... WHY CAN’T SOME PEOPLE JUST QUIT BEING ANNOYING? Sorry rant over... Smh...


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

The mods need to figure out how to block that crap


----------



## 13256 (Feb 18, 2018)

I agree. The last few times I have visited I didn't bother trying to read anything due to all of the garbage.


----------



## Tshroom66 (Jan 2, 2020)

Just joined the group....may just delete unless they can block the spammers


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Keep complaining to the Owners !!! The Moderators need access to the software to properly maintain this site, for some reason the owners are not complying. I've only seen it cleaned up 1 time in 6 or 8 months. As of right now there are 29 SPAM POSTS waiting to be approved / rejected, 3 complaints and 127 people wanting approval to join. This also has been on there for months without being taken care of. Come Morel season, this site will be un-maneuverable if things stay the same. Trust me, I ran this site for several years before the new owners took control. THE MODERATORS HAVE TO HAVE ACCESS TO THE SOFTWARE TO DO THEIR JOB CORRECTLY.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jack.. I second that!! Never wanted to Mod a site I didn't have that control, otherwise you are just a net nanny! By March this will get nasty! Happy Hunting!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea that shet needs to go how is everybody guess that times coming


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> Yea that shet needs to go how is everybody guess that times coming


Getting anxious. Had a great fall season. But ready to begin foraging for morels and wild edible greens. Will be here before long.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ready myself it b that time soon


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi @Jbarr ...
Wade here...
Thank You for Beginning a Thread for Everyone here in Arkansas and Others to Enjoy..
it is true as @jack said, that at least for currently us Moderators have limited tools to combat and clean up spam with.
i have just cleaned all the spam from Arkansas. sorry it took so long but i had not noticed it until today..
the spam may return. but now i will be watching for it..
if you notice it or any other concerns
please contact me.. also
Come Join Our Conversation in Indiana
Thank You Jbarr


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jbarr said:


> Getting anxious. Had a great fall season. But ready to begin foraging for morels and wild edible greens. Will be here before long.


Do you have any recipes for your Summer & Fall finds ? We need some new recipes. I'm getting tired of my ole standby recipes......


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

jack said:


> Keep complaining to the Owners !!! The Moderators need access to the software to properly maintain this site, for some reason the owners are not complying. I've only seen it cleaned up 1 time in 6 or 8 months. As of right now there are 29 SPAM POSTS waiting to be approved / rejected, 3 complaints and 127 people wanting approval to join. This also has been on there for months without being taken care of. Come Morel season, this site will be un-maneuverable if things stay the same. Trust me, I ran this site for several years before the new owners took control. THE MODERATORS HAVE TO HAVE ACCESS TO THE SOFTWARE TO DO THEIR JOB CORRECTLY.




Gotta tell ya Jack, all the spam ect, ect, make me really jumpy about even using this site. Not at all comfortable with the stability or integrity anymore.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy... Everyone! Wade here...
old elm.. Please don't ever leave us.
@Old Elm and @jack and Everyone
old elm...i say Yes i agree with your concerns of our safety and even as deep as reading or pondering into the question
"How Solid or Either Loose is the integrity of "Our site".. Morelscom...
it is "Our Site" and i for One, and same as yourself old elm and so many other of us Members here "Love Our Site" We Love it
so..always and at least .
"We" have the integrity .. so thats all we can count on as a Solid..is "Ourselves"
i have only a Lehman's understanding of the internet " Not a deep understanding"
but i think we have a Security Risk Everywhere! Evertime! we get online..
The Direct attack on
"Our site-Morelscom", and Our Enjoyment Here ..that we all watched
and Suffered..through .. this Past Year.
Has left no direct Harm to Any of us on here.. again i say "not that i know of"
Still ..old elm i say yes.. it does make me wonder as well.. ? with this Spam being allowed to have lingered on this long..
makes me Question Why?
seems like it should be as simple as
Morelscom spending the money it takes for a secure spam clean up and security there after..
But Maybe its just not that simple?
i really don't know...
but i am sure that last years Attack on Morelscom was Absolutely and Directly intended to Destroy Oursite..
through Chaos.. and separating us..
but our being Steadfast thru it all has been enigmatically keeping us Here !!
Still here for Each other and to Enjoy!
i didn't know how to make this Posting any shorter..
but to sum it up .. im Willing to Deal with whatever Comes at us and Never Give up Whatever Efforts needed to Maintain .
Our site Morelscom .. Because I Love and Enjoy so much the Happiness we find in Sharing Our Hunt Together on here..
So ...For The Love of The Hunt !!!
Please don't leave Don't Anyone Leave
the Attacker wants to discourage and separate us.. don't let them Win
We are Still Here We are More than ok..
We are Loveing Our Hunt Together..
we may always have to deal with Attacks, Trolls and Other Asshole Troublemakers abit along the way but Only abit !!
Please..Just do what we do and Enjoy Together We are Worth it.
Thank You
from Wade


----------

